
Are you seeing “Gift Card Rebel” spam everywhere on YouTube? - namanyayg
http://symmetrycode.com/gift-cards-rebel-everywhere-youtube/
======
uento
Hey, I have a rewarding app and we deal with this all the time. I know exactly
what he is doing and I'm going to make a video about it. Thanks for the
information! @uentoapp

